# Happy Birthday "Sam"



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is two years old today. This year has been great with lots of new friends and a couple of titles.

I would like to thank all of our new Forum Friends that helped make this year so much fun and for letting me share our triumphs and pictures with all of you.

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Samson!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*HAPPY B-DAY SAM*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Great pics!
Happy Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!!! happy birthday you studmuffin you!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam!!!!!!!!!!
:whoo:arty:arty::whoo:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sam! arty: :clap2: :cheer2:*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Sam! arty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sam!! I love the collage Debbie - he was a cute puppy who has grown into such a handsome boy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Happy Birthday Sam!:clap2:
You handsome guy!:kiss: Hope you have a great day and an extra belly rub buddy!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY SAM!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM, YOU GORGEOUS BOY!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Sam. He is one beautiful boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it is a great day!
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Sam!!! I'm so glad I've gotten to know you through your mommy's posts. I hope today was great! Belly rubs from me and lickies from Tori.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Debbie,

He is such a beautiful boy :biggrin1: He was almost born on my birthday, us Capricorns get along great :becky: And I love your picture collage you did for him

Happy 2nd Birthday Sam arty:!!!!:juggle::juggle:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::cheer2:Happy Birthday Sam!:cheer2::llama:arty:

Love the birthday collage! Hope you have lots of fun and yummy treats for your special day.

Wanda


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to one handsome Hav!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:drum::bounce:
Happy Birthday to you Sam!!
Hugs from Cosmo & Ahnold & me to..oo 
Cosmosmom:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
What a great collage to celebrate his birthday! And lots of accomplishments- some points, a CGN, and a RN! Great job you too!

I love the photo of him as a tiny puppy with a GSD?

Happy Birthday Sam!
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love all of his pictures Debbie! And pretty soon, you'll be able to add the title of CH to the front of his name. How cool is that?

Happy birthday to Sam the Stud!
(By the way, we talked about Sam at the show today. He's a famous boy! Granted, it may be because he is hung like a Great Dane, but whatever works, right?)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam says "woof woof woof" - translation - "thank you very much for your birthday wishes!"

Only 2 more points needed for his Canadian Championship. 

With any luck we will add a CH, RA, RE and CD to his name this year.

And maybe a sister.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> And maybe a sister.


Debbie, Please do tell :ear::ear: Do we have a little one in the works??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I missed this yesterday 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM YOU CUTIE!!!!

Hmm.. sister, puppy???????:whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday you little stud muffin.

I think he needs a girlfriend, not a sister.:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sam. Sorry I missed it yesterday!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAMSON!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Hope you had a Happy Birthday, Sam! You are one gorgeous boy!!*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Debbie, Please do tell :ear::ear: Do we have a little one in the works??


We have been working at this for about a year and a half now. Maybe soon!

Sam thanks you all for the Birthday wishes.


----------

